# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  USUL: Forum Taksir Harga

## totohs

Sebagai pemula, saya sering nggak tau apakah koi yang saya pelihara itu berharga, potensial atau tidak.

Gimana kalo disediakan forum 'Taksir Harga'? Cuma buat upload foto koi kesayangannya dan kalo ada yang tertarik/berkenan memberi input harga atau menawar, tanpa keharusan dari si pemilik untuk menjual ikan.

Kalo sukur-sukur ada yang nawar cukup tinggi dan bersedia melepas ya urusan nanti...

Mudah-mudahan usul saya bisa dipertimbangkan.

Salam Samurai,
toto.

----------


## kerogawa

serem om, punya ikan di tawar2.. kalo ga di lepas ntar bisa "ko'it" *amit2* ha ha.. 
soal nya dulu perna punya arowana super red di tawar temen, eh 1 bln kmudian lewat.. entah mgkn hanya kebetulan kali ya.. he he   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Sebagai pemula, saya sering nggak tau apakah koi yang saya pelihara itu berharga, potensial atau tidak.
> 
> Gimana kalo disediakan forum 'Taksir Harga'? Cuma buat upload foto koi kesayangannya dan kalo ada yang tertarik/berkenan memberi input harga atau menawar, tanpa keharusan dari si pemilik untuk menjual ikan.
> 
> Kalo sukur-sukur ada yang nawar cukup tinggi dan bersedia melepas ya urusan nanti...
> 
> Mudah-mudahan usul saya bisa dipertimbangkan.
> 
> Salam Samurai,
> toto.


agak sulit Om...opini saya loh  ::  
krn koi itu tdk ada harga pasti. Bagus pasti mahal, jelek ada juga yg mahal. Hanya dlm lelang atau jual, koi itu akan menemukan harganya.

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by totohs
> 
> Sebagai pemula, saya sering nggak tau apakah koi yang saya pelihara itu berharga, potensial atau tidak.
> 
> Gimana kalo disediakan forum 'Taksir Harga'? Cuma buat upload foto koi kesayangannya dan kalo ada yang tertarik/berkenan memberi input harga atau menawar, tanpa keharusan dari si pemilik untuk menjual ikan.
> 
> Kalo sukur-sukur ada yang nawar cukup tinggi dan bersedia melepas ya urusan nanti...
> 
> Mudah-mudahan usul saya bisa dipertimbangkan.
> ...


kalau gitu di lelang aja ya om   ::

----------


## victor

test test test
coba di taksir om  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> test test test
> coba di taksir om  :P


body patern sangarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
patern kepala ancurrrrrrrrrrrrr
jadi Rp.100 aja ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## totohs

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> test test test
> coba di taksir om  :P 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body patern sangarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> ...


nah, maksud saya begini,

jadi sebagai pemula bisa tau gitu apa nilai lebih & kurangnya ikan kecayangan kita...

boleh nggak ya om mod?

toto.

----------


## mrbunta

boleh boleh aja sih. om totohs posting ikan nya aja.

----------


## victor

::

----------


## victor

> boleh boleh aja sih. om totohs posting ikan nya aja.


dah... cocok dah
om gajah moderator nya

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> boleh boleh aja sih. om totohs posting ikan nya aja.
> 
> 
> dah... cocok dah
> om gajah moderator nya


jadi di kirim ke surabaya ?

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


yang mana, yang di ym pa?

----------


## mrbunta

> jadi di kirim ke surabaya ?


yang mana, yang di ym pa?[/quote]
yg di pm aja yg dikirim. yg ikan e buang aja ke laut wkwkwkwkwkwkk

----------


## totohs

> boleh boleh aja sih. om totohs posting ikan nya aja.


hehehe,
belom sempat foto2 om, usul duluan aja...

nanti saya posting di forum apresiasi dulu deh...

----------


## limjohan

> serem om, punya ikan di tawar2.. kalo ga di lepas ntar bisa "ko'it" *amit2* ha ha.. 
> soal nya dulu perna punya arowana super red di tawar temen, eh 1 bln kmudian lewat.. entah mgkn hanya kebetulan kali ya.. he he


kalo buat hobbies, pantangan ini tetap berlaku om  ::  
sudah ada sejak nenek moyang kita  ::  

jangankan satu bulan om, ada yg besoknya mate......

----------


## victor

> test test test
> coba di taksir om  :P


taksiran berikutnya?
wah... jadi kayak lelang yach
cuma harga boleh turun
ada yang taksir 50rb   ::  
sapa tahu gw kasi nich   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> test test test
> coba di taksir om  :P 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taksiran berikutnya?
> ...


Inazuma yang kayak Naga waktu itu ya Om Vic...  ::  
Taksiran itu menurut saya siapa yang liat barang n suka pasti berani tinggi trus nawar, tinggal si pemilik mau kasi tu ikan gak, tul gak Om Vic...??
Btw, size...? Male ya... Gopex lah...taksiran, tapi bukan nawar lho Om Vic krn lagi bokek...  ::

----------


## victor

iya, ini bukan jual beli
gw kagak bakat dagang om
taksir aja om   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> iya, ini bukan jual beli
> gw kagak bakat dagang om
> taksir aja om


Taksiran 1 juta Om Vic...  ::

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> test test test
> coba di taksir om  :P 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taksiran berikutnya?
> ...


kalo 1 jt yen piye om  ::

----------


## dickytob

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> test test test
> coba di taksir om  :P 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body patern sangarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> ...


plus diskon 20% member ber id   ::

----------


## Tiny

sepertinya bisa dilakukan masalah taksiran harga ini, dengan syarat ikan yang sudah ditaksir harganya tidak boleh dilelang ataupun dijual di forum ini.

jadi spiritnya adalah supaya para penghobi bisa menilai perbandingan antara kualitas ikan dan harganya. Supaya nanti jadi pembeli yang pintar gitu ceritanya   ::

----------


## totohs

> sepertinya bisa dilakukan masalah taksiran harga ini, dengan syarat ikan yang sudah ditaksir harganya tidak boleh dilelang ataupun dijual di forum ini.
> 
> jadi spiritnya adalah supaya para penghobi bisa menilai perbandingan antara kualitas ikan dan harganya. Supaya nanti jadi pembeli yang pintar gitu ceritanya


Setuju om, gimana kualitas ikan bisa nentuin nilainya: bentuknya, pola warnanya, siripnya, dsb. Buat pemula kayak saya gini pasti berguna banget buat milih2 jodoh di kemudian hari.

----------


## asagita

Setuju, Om.

Sebenarnys harga taksiran itu cuma menjadi ukuran aja. Artinya kalau saya posting kohaku saya di Forum Taksir Harga dan mendapat harga taksiran Rp 100ribu lalu kohakunya Om Totohs mendapat harga taksiran Rp150ribu, bisa dapat gambaran kalo kohakunya Om Totohs itu relatif lebih baik dari kohaku saya.

Ya cuma untuk mempermudah para nubi belajar apresiasi ato milih ikan. Biar ngerti kualitas dan harga gitu lohhh   ::  

Salam,

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


2 x 50 = caapeeee deccchhh

----------


## Satpam

> Sebagai pemula, saya sering nggak tau apakah koi yang saya pelihara itu berharga, potensial atau tidak.
> 
> Gimana kalo disediakan forum 'Taksir Harga'? Cuma buat upload foto koi kesayangannya dan kalo ada yang tertarik/berkenan memberi input harga atau menawar, tanpa keharusan dari si pemilik untuk menjual ikan.
> 
> Kalo sukur-sukur ada yang nawar cukup tinggi dan bersedia melepas ya urusan nanti...
> 
> Mudah-mudahan usul saya bisa dipertimbangkan.
> 
> Salam Samurai,
> toto.


belajar di lelang aja om kalau calah maaf ya om

----------

